# iPhone 5 Pre-Order and Shipping Status Thread in Canada



## okcomputer

I pre-ordered a 32gb iPhone 5 through TELUS' site. 

$279 for the phone. $99 for AppleCare+. 

I chose the $75 plan - 6gb, Nationwide 10, 200mins, Call ID, VM.


----------



## Benito

I pre-ordered an unlocked 64GB white iPhone 5 from Apple. I didn't buy AppleCare, yet.


----------



## sixteen12

Pre-ordered 64GB black through Apple. Says 9/21-9/25 same for everyone else? I ordered at 3:30.


----------



## Benito

sixteen12 said:


> Pre-ordered 64GB black through Apple. Says 9/21-9/25 same for everyone else? I ordered at 3:30.


I ordered around the same time and it says the same delivery date range as well. Delving further into the delivery date the maps shows I should get it on the 21st since I'm in Toronto. I hope so. This is the first time I ever pre-ordered an Apple product.


----------



## okcomputer

Yep 21-25 for me, too. I ordered around 4:45AST. Oh, and I ordered a black one - forgot to mention that above.


----------



## Rounder

I thought about pre-ordering, but nah. I'll go wait in line the morning of  It's always fun to meet people during launches.


----------



## ehMax

Reserved mine through the Rogers Reservation system that will ship to my local Rogers Store. They say if it's not there in 2 weeks after launch, will get a $50 credit. 

I am in position # *860*. 

They don't have much details in terms of hardware upgrade pricing etc.. yet, the "My Account" section is currently under construction. 

Looks like Bell / Telus had their websites much more organized and ready the Rogers / Fido.


----------



## sixteen12

Benito said:


> I ordered around the same time and it says the same delivery date range as well. Delving further into the delivery date the maps shows I should get it on the 21st since I'm in Toronto. I hope so. This is the first time I ever pre-ordered an Apple product.


Where do you find the map? Its FedEX so I assume most major cities are the same, the 24/25 caveat is for smaller towns that don't have direct FedEX Air service.

EDIT: Yup found this. http://store.apple.com/ca/browse/overlay/iphone/shipping


----------



## iheartmac

ehMax said:


> Reserved mine through the Rogers Reservation system that will ship to my local Rogers Store. They say if it's not there in 2 weeks after launch, will get a $50 credit.
> 
> I am in position # *860*.
> 
> They don't have much details in terms of hardware upgrade pricing etc.. yet, the "My Account" section is currently under construction.
> 
> Looks like Bell / Telus had their websites much more organized and ready the Rogers / Fido.


Yeah the Rogers site has very little info but I managed to reserve and I'm #951 for a 64gb black. My wife reserved a white one at the same time and was #349 (or something around there) so I guess that means not as many ordering white. I hope it's not long after the 21st that I get mine.


----------



## John Clay

My order with Apple just switched to "Processing Items". Hopefully this means it arrives on the 21st.


----------



## gmark2000

What the hell Rogers?? Why do this now?


----------



## byter

Order with Apple also switched to "processing items" ! Can it be next friday already? 
Also what are you guys doing about the sim card? Walking to your local service provider and buying one or trying get one from the retail apple store?


----------



## cchaynes

*rogers rite is still down*

amazing that a company that size cant handle this. They must be using rogers internet!


----------



## CycloneJack

I ordered from Rogers Reservation at 6am EST (the only time I've been grateful for my 1yr old to wake me up at that time) and was no. 632 for a black 32gb, and no. 233 for a white 32gb. 

We'll see what happens from here.


----------



## wonderings

byter said:


> Order with Apple also switched to "processing items" ! Can it be next friday already?
> Also what are you guys doing about the sim card? Walking to your local service provider and buying one or trying get one from the retail apple store?


Rogers in the past has given me a new sim card for free when I needed one, I expect the same this time.


----------



## Kush

Was order # 2553 for a 32gb Black at Rogers reservation system, but then realized it would be more beneficial for me just to stand in line at the Rogers store


----------



## ldphoto

I'm looking at moving away from Wind (for current activities, nationwide coverage would be nice) and getting an iPhone 5 (mainly because of the full sRGB display). Best plan deal for me would be the Virgin Mobile Choice 25 + Pay Per Use data. Unfortunately, they will not let me pre-order an iPhone on a Choice plan.

I may just order an unlocked device and be done with it. If I do decide to go unlocked, I may just pry to get one at the new Bayshore store next Friday. I'm sure the unlocked phones don't sell out as fast as the subsidized ones in store.


----------



## Benito

My order is now "processing" as well. 

I wonder if I can purchase Apple Care after I receive the iPhone, I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## mixedup

I think my apple.ca order showed as 'processing' right off the bat....don't get too excited...I think it just means you're in line with everyone else. I don't suspect they'll be shipping until mid next week???


----------



## Chimpur

okcomputer said:


> I pre-ordered a 32gb iPhone 5 through TELUS' site.
> 
> $279 for the phone. $99 for AppleCare+.
> 
> I chose the $75 plan - 6gb, Nationwide 10, 200mins, Call ID, VM.


I did pretty much the same thing but at around 9:30. The email says they'l try and get it to me around the 21st too!


----------



## DA187Suspect

ehMax said:


> Reserved mine through the Rogers Reservation system that will ship to my local Rogers Store. They say if it's not there in 2 weeks after launch, will get a $50 credit.
> 
> I am in position # *860*.
> 
> They don't have much details in terms of hardware upgrade pricing etc.. yet, the "My Account" section is currently under construction.
> 
> Looks like Bell / Telus had their websites much more organized and ready the Rogers / Fido.


Same here, ordered 64gb white thru Rogers around 7am est got 210th in line. Last year I was 700+ in line and Rogers didn't land up getting the 4S to me until about a week later from the shipping date which wasn't bad at all. I'm not tryin' to wait in those lineups ever again.


----------



## DA187Suspect

cchaynes said:


> amazing that a company that size cant handle this. They must be using rogers internet!


LMAO - You got that right.


----------



## DA187Suspect

CycloneJack said:


> I ordered from Rogers Reservation at 6am EST (the only time I've been grateful for my 1yr old to wake me up at that time) and was no. 632 for a black 32gb, and no. 233 for a white 32gb.
> 
> We'll see what happens from here.


That's scary to hear that about the white. I ordered mine (white) at 7am and was give position 210.


----------



## DA187Suspect

Benito said:


> My order is now "processing" as well.
> 
> I wonder if I can purchase Apple Care after I receive the iPhone, I'm still on the fence about it.


You can definitely order Apple Care after you have purchased the phone.


----------



## bgps

Mine is processing too


----------



## go_habs

Finished my order of 32gb White iPhone 5 unlocked from apple around 3:40am which was shipping from 21st-25th then checked there map and since I'm right around toronto it should easily arrive Friday. Goodluck to those going through there providers to order ahaha
Let's see who gets the first "processed now in transit" email  
Next Friday will be a mini Christmas for us fanboys  Already herd apps are being updated for compatibility on ip5 launch day.


----------



## rick_m

*nano sim availability - Rogers*

So I called Rogers and asked if Nano SIMs would be available before the 21st.... the person on the phone said I'm not sure what that is, let me transfer you to technical expert. The technical expert person was not sure when they would be available and fumbled around a bit but guessed it would be not before the 21st. Painful.


----------



## WCraig

rick_m said:


> So I called Rogers and asked if Nano SIMs would be available before the 21st.... the person on the phone said I'm not sure what that is, let me transfer you to technical expert. The technical expert person was not sure when they would be available and fumbled around a bit but guessed it would be not before the 21st. Painful.


The Bell store I was in this morning had a big stack of nano sims. They wanted to show me how small they are now. No phones, of course, but lots of sims.

BTW, the staff there fumbled around for ages trying to pre-order a phone for me as a hardware upgrade. They had to make several calls to ask for help before their system would take the order. Hopefully it is not screwed up...

Craig


----------



## phuviano

Ordered a 64gb white one through Bell today. Sales rep told me that it should arrive any where between sept 21 - sept 30.


----------



## macintosh doctor

just pre ordered a white and black 64Gb from Rogers - which is slammed, the website is so slow..
1274 for black and 374 place in line for white.
top it off I have no idea what my price will be. LOL
they never gave me one


----------



## Ants

macintosh doctor said:


> top it off I have no idea what my price will be. LOL
> they never gave me one


so true. I reserved a 16GB model without actually knowing the price. I expect it will be the same as Bell, Telus and Fido's pricing. However, it seems only Telus is waiving the $35 activation fee.


----------



## go_habs

Anyone get there confirmation email yet? Those who ordered through apple? Read a few forum posts some ppl say there starting to get them


----------



## John Clay

go_habs said:


> Anyone get there confirmation email yet? Those who ordered through apple? Read a few forum posts some ppl say there starting to get them


I got the confirmation the minute after I placed my order this morning. The order shows as "Processing items" now, and the AppleCare+ shows as delivered.


----------



## go_habs

Sorry I ment the email after processing has been completed  I aswell received that email minutes after purchase, I assume they'll start shipping out monday.


----------



## cchaynes

rogers is still not ale to allow reservations. wonder if they ran out early?

has anyone had success since very early today?


----------



## okcomputer

About the nano SIM cards: my TELUS cart and invoice has a Nano SIM as an item that is shipping with the phone. 

I'm guessing this is the same with the other carriers? It says it will work right out of the box. Just pop the included nano SIM in and away we go. But I assume I will need to call and activate or something - how else would my iPhone 4 SIM stop working?

Edit: don't see any list of order for TELUS, so I have no idea where I am on the pre-order list!


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## gmark2000

Because I didn't wake up at 3am to get an unlocked one from Apple online, and could not get through on Rogers crappy website, I went to my local Future Shop and secured two via preorder giving a $50 deposit. I am guaranteed that phone on first day - no lining up, just walk in to pick up and activate. I'm so relieved.


----------



## Ardorous

Anyone check their "shipping service" in the Apple Store app? Mine now says "Holiday Shipping". Delivery date still says September 21-25.


----------



## John Clay

Ardorous said:


> Anyone check their "shipping service" in the Apple Store app? Mine now says "Holiday Shipping". Delivery date still says September 21-25.


Mine too. I'd imagine it's a form of expedited shipping.


----------



## Ardorous

John Clay said:


> Mine too. I'd imagine it's a form of expedited shipping.


That was my guess too. I know that year Apple.com offered free overnight shipping on like the 22nd and 23rd of December.


----------



## go_habs

Yup just checked mine, I also have "Holiday shipping" good assumption with the expedited shipping I agree.


----------



## chimo

Just did a pre-order from Apple Store for an unlocked 64GB Black. It gave 11-17 Oct as delivery. 

Do these come with a new SIM, will I have to purchase a new one from Rogers or will the B&M Apple store give me one? They did last time for next to nothing when I purchased my 4S from them in the store.


----------



## John Clay

chimo said:


> Just did a pre-order from Apple Store for an unlocked 64GB Black. It gave 11-17 Oct as delivery.
> 
> Do these come with a new SIM, will I have to purchase a new one from Rogers or will the B&M Apple store give me one? They did last time for next to nothing when I purchased my 4S from them in the store.


No SIM in the box. You'll need to obtain it on your own, either from Rogers or an authorized dealer. An Apple Store may or may not give you a SIM.


----------



## wilecoyote

go_habs said:


> Sorry I ment the email after processing has been completed  I aswell received that email minutes after purchase, I assume they'll start shipping out monday.


My status now says "preparing for shipment".


----------



## John Clay

wilecoyote said:


> My status now says "preparing for shipment".


Mine just switched to this status as well. What time did you order? My order was confirmed at 3:22AM EDT.


----------



## wilecoyote

John Clay said:


> Mine just switched to this status as well. What time did you order? My order was confirmed at 3:22AM.


12:08 Pacific. Funny - I wasn't even planning on ordering but I just happened to be up watching the Canada Cup final from 1987 - it played earlier on TSN and I had recorded it. When it ended (Gretzky to Lemieux!!) I glanced at the clock and low and behold it was midnight. So I just had to do it of course. It was fate.


----------



## John Clay

Looks like preorders are starting to ship already.
iPhone 5s already shipping via UPS from ZhengZhou region of China | 9to5Mac


----------



## go_habs

John Clay said:


> Mine just switched to this status as well. What time did you order? My order was confirmed at 3:22AM.


Me three  Just check switched to "Preparing for shipment" I had my order done by 3:29am


----------



## phuviano

wilecoyote said:


> My status now says "preparing for shipment".


Who did you order your phone from? Just curious, because i ordered through a bell store, and i don't have any access to this sort of info.


----------



## JayEyes

Count me in as preparing to ship!


----------



## silentsim

I had my order confirmation email by 1:21 mountain, 3:21 est. STill Processing.

16GB black;

Apple store


----------



## wilecoyote

phuviano said:


> Who did you order your phone from? Just curious, because i ordered through a bell store, and i don't have any access to this sort of info.


Direct from Apple.


----------



## phuviano

wilecoyote said:


> Direct from Apple.


Thats what i figured, but wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## Benito

Preparing to ship as well now. My order confirmation was received at 350 AM EST.


----------



## voyager_rob

Preparing to ship here to. Ordered at 3:10 Eastern.

Geek christmas is almost here 

... And we get live 'santa' tracking of our package


----------



## byter

Yay ! 
Mine preparing for shipment as well ! Ordered 3:16 am EST. Man this is going to be a long week.....


----------



## silentsim

Mine went to Preparing to Shipment, now is back to Processing


----------



## rondini

*Why in hurry?*

Stop being in a frigging rush to get the latest and greatest. Buy the phone outright from Apple, they will GIVE u the Sim for your particular carrier. (Rogers charges for it i believe, or they used to). Doing that (buying unsubsidized) means u can use your phone on other networks with a pay as u go, for example, during a trip to some other part of the world. And u can change your carrier whenever u like. Pony up the cash and get the dang thing when the initial rush is over. If u can afford the plans u can afford the unsubsidized phone.
Lay off the 'gimmie it now' whining. I am still on my original 6 Gig for 30 buck plan. Just phoned Rogers and gave them the new sim card number to put on my account. Took 5 minutes!


----------



## milhaus

rondini said:


> Stop being in a frigging rush to get the latest and greatest. Buy the phone outright from Apple, they will GIVE u the Sim for your particular carrier. (Rogers charges for it i believe, or they used to). Doing that (buying unsubsidized) means u can use your phone on other networks with a pay as u go, for example, during a trip to some other part of the world. And u can change your carrier whenever u like. Pony up the cash and get the dang thing when the initial rush is over. If u can afford the plans u can afford the unsubsidized phone.
> Lay off the 'gimmie it now' whining. I am still on my original 6 Gig for 30 buck plan. Just phoned Rogers and gave them the new sim card number to put on my account. Took 5 minutes!


Can you stop being a jerk? 1. You can't buy the phone outright from Apple, and get a SIM card. You can only buy unlocked online, and they don't give you the option to choose a NanoSIM. 2. You can buy unsubsidized but locked as well, so unsubsidized doesn't mean unlocked.


----------



## go_habs

rondini said:


> Stop being in a frigging rush to get the latest and greatest. Buy the phone outright from Apple, they will GIVE u the Sim for your particular carrier. (Rogers charges for it i believe, or they used to). Doing that (buying unsubsidized) means u can use your phone on other networks with a pay as u go, for example, during a trip to some other part of the world. And u can change your carrier whenever u like. Pony up the cash and get the dang thing when the initial rush is over. If u can afford the plans u can afford the unsubsidized phone.
> Lay off the 'gimmie it now' whining. I am still on my original 6 Gig for 30 buck plan. Just phoned Rogers and gave them the new sim card number to put on my account. Took 5 minutes!


Ya I dont think I saw anyone whining, I saw anxious fans keeping each other posted on shipping updates. I guess you also didn't read but as milhaus said unlike past iPhone launches you DO NOT simply get a sim from apple when bought outright. All of those "In a rush" people, Incase you hadent read late last night some China orders changed to "Shipping/In transit"


----------



## rondini

Hmm, calling me a liar? I bought my iPhone 4S at the Apple store in Waterloo last january. And they handed me the sim card for rogers. A micro-Sim in this case. And how can it be locked to Rogers when my contract commitment is up before i bought the phone?

In re: unsubsidized but locked. That would be the option Telus has, where u can buy without contract commitment but are still locked to their network. What is the point of that?


----------



## rondini

go_habs said:


> I guess you also didn't read but as milhaus said unlike past iPhone launches you DO NOT simply get a sim from apple when bought outright. All of those "In a rush" people, Incase you hadent read late last night some China orders changed to "Shipping/In transit"


Well u can always go to your carrier and get the nano-sim, i suppose. I am just a believer in unsubsidized equipment. Goes back to Rogers refusing to unlock my 3G for a trip to Europe, even when I offered to prepay the remaining 2 months of my contract in advance. They are truly odious to deal with. Tech guy told me i should get the guy in the mall to do it for me? Basically telling me to void my contract, in a way!

The message regarding things shipping were not there when i posted. If u wish to be an early adopter, u cannot then complain about restricted supplies. And as for not being able to get the phone from an Apple store with a nano-sim, I am sure that this will resolve itself too. I suspect there is a deal in place that limits availability of that option in the Apple Store for a period of time. 

Frantic hand-wringing about where your new toy is just feeds the image of Apple fanboy. Be excited surely, but remember it is just a phone. A damn good one to be sure, but still a phone


----------



## okcomputer

... Not to mention that buying unsubsidized does not make sense at all for a lot of people, myself included. Why would I pay hundreds more for the phone when I know I am going to be using it only in Canada for the next couple of years?

You might want to think your posts through and see if they are illogical before essentially making fun of people and telling them what to do. 

Darn it, I fed the troll. Sorry.


----------



## rondini

Been here for 11 years, hardly a troll.


----------



## milhaus

rondini said:


> Been here for 11 years, hardly a troll.


Nope, just someone who is plain wrong, and being a presumptuous j$%k. You don't even appear to know what a nano SIM is, so I'm not sure what you're contributing here.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## rondini

milhaus said:


> Nope, just someone who is plain wrong, and being a presumptuous j$%k. You don't even appear to know what a nano SIM is, so I'm not sure what you're contributing here.


well aware of what a nano-sim is.


----------



## jimbotelecom

I'm set to go. I got a nano sim card from a Rogers reseller and I'm in Preparing to Ship mode with a target to deliver on Friday. Found out the serial number of my unit and used chipmunk.nl to find out my unit was manufactured in the week 35 - last days of August and first days of September.


Name: iPhone 5 (GSM model: AT&T and Canada)
ModelCode: iphone_5
Group1: iPhone
Group2: 
Generation: 7
Model introduced: 2012
Production year: 2012
Production week: 35 (September)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 4 inch
Screen resolution: 1136x640 pixels
Colour: Black
Capacity: 32GB
Factory: DN (China, Chengdu - Foxconn)


----------



## cchaynes

finally got rogers site to accept an upgrade request. reserved 64gb white. position 1228

no clue how long that will take! any guesses?


----------



## Benito

Still stuck at preparing to ship.


----------



## mixedup

Same here...been preparing to ship since at least Sunday (Saturday possibly...). I don't think these will make it by Friday! Oh well.....


----------



## JayEyes

Still on preparing shipment as well. I think the window is slowly closing on a Friday delivery despite the pretty map that says mine arrives Friday.


----------



## lightbulb

I think the Rogers deal is that you're supposed to get within 2 weeks of reservation, or you'll get $50 credited to your account when the phone does arrive and you activate it on your #.




cchaynes said:


> finally got rogers site to accept an upgrade request. reserved 64gb white. position 1228
> 
> no clue how long that will take! any guesses?


----------



## go_habs

Hey guys iPhoneInCanada confirmed on twitter yesterday that some canadians iPhone 5s were shipping out. Its a workaround tracking before apple sends us our Official tracking # Heres the link to how to go about doing it How to Get your iPhone 5 Tracking Number via UPS | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource[/url] . I tried several times with no luck for the "Shipment Reference" you enter your Order # from apple Minus the last 2 digits. Let us know if anyone gets it to work


----------



## Elric

go_habs said:


> Hey guys iPhoneInCanada confirmed on twitter yesterday that some canadians iPhone 5s were shipping out. Its a workaround tracking before apple sends us our Official tracking # Heres the link to how to go about doing it How to Get your iPhone 5 Tracking Number via UPS | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource[/url] . I tried several times with no luck for the "Shipment Reference" you enter your Order # from apple Minus the last 2 digits. Let us know if anyone gets it to work


Doesn't work for me, still stuck in preparing for shipment.


----------



## gmark2000

My friend in Virginia says his is being held at the Memphis Fedex depot. (Canada uses UPS?)


----------



## Elric

gmark2000 said:


> My friend in Virginia says his is being held at the Memphis Fedex depot. (Canada uses UPS?)


Once ours get "held" at the depots, lets all show up at their doors


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Hi everyone, I post here very rarely, but since the iPhone 5 has been available, I've been lurking a bit. My 2 cents and I hope no one gets excited about this because it is just an opinion. I have 2 iPhones on order with Apple since 3:10 AM EST when preorders began. I've been stuck in Preparing since sometime over the weekend. I also reserved an iPhone from Fido and got on that list pretty early. Last night I received a text from Rogers and an email from Fido that my iPhone had shipped. I checked my tracking status and it said the Fido store I choose as Ship To would receive it tonight. The origin of the package was Concord, Ontario. So just maybe, some early iPhone preorders have Canada as origin of shipment and just haven't been shipped yet so everyone gets them on Friday only. The only weird thing was that I had 2 packages on my tracking status. Maybe the nano-sim counts as number 2?


----------



## jimbotelecom

mikeinmontreal said:


> Hi everyone, I post here very rarely, but since the iPhone 5 has been available, I've been lurking a bit. My 2 cents and I hope no one gets excited about this because it is just an opinion. I have 2 iPhones on order with Apple since 3:10 AM EST when preorders began. I've been stuck in Preparing since sometime over the weekend. I also reserved an iPhone from Fido and got on that list pretty early. Last night I received a text from Rogers and an email from Fido that my iPhone had shipped. I checked my tracking status and it said the Fido store I choose as Ship To would receive it tonight. The origin of the package was Concord, Ontario. So just maybe, some early iPhone preorders have Canada as origin of shipment and just haven't been shipped yet so everyone gets them on Friday only. The only weird thing was that I had 2 packages on my tracking status. Maybe the nano-sim counts as number 2?


I think your thinking about the phones already being warehoused in Canada is correct. I know my phone was manufactured the last week of August giving Apple plenty of time to distribute in advance of launch day. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mixedup

Lets hope...because it appears to me that Apple are prioritizing carrier pre-orders over Apple Store orders (which would explain why the carriers were confident enough about delivery times to offer a $50 credit if not received in 14 days).

I've been 'preparing to ship' since the weekend as well....


----------



## mitched

My iPhone 5 is. Ring shipped to my Rogers store today according to UPS tracking. I was number 1000 in line last Friday.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

How many packages on your tracking status, mitched?


----------



## mitched

Tracking status disappeared a couple for days after the order and was replaced by In Progress. Yesterday I got an email from Rogers telling me that the phone had shipped and provided me with the tracking number. The last status I saw was 990 which was only a reduction of 12 since I placed the order.


----------



## Elric

jimbotelecom said:


> I think your thinking about the phones already being warehoused in Canada is correct. I know my phone was manufactured the last week of August giving Apple plenty of time to distribute in advance of launch day. Thanks for the info.


How on earth do you know when yours was _manufactured??_


----------



## jimbotelecom

Elric said:


> How on earth do you know when yours was _manufactured??_


You can check your Apple Support profile. Here you may be able to see your serial number
https://supportprofile.apple.com/MySupportProfile.do


Once you have your serial number, you can check it here for production details 
Klantenservice: Serienummers


----------



## okcomputer

jimbotelecom said:


> Once you have your serial number, you can check it here for production details
> Klantenservice: Serienummers


That's a great site. The iPhone 4 I just got as a replacement was manufactured in June of this year haha.


----------



## Elric

Awesome! Mine was made this month!


----------



## ehMax

ehMax said:


> Reserved mine through the Rogers Reservation system that will ship to my local Rogers Store. They say if it's not there in 2 weeks after launch, will get a $50 credit.
> 
> I am in position # *860*.
> 
> They don't have much details in terms of hardware upgrade pricing etc.. yet, the "My Account" section is currently under construction.
> 
> Looks like Bell / Telus had their websites much more organized and ready the Rogers / Fido.


I'm now in position 129 with Rogers.


----------



## John Clay

My VISA was charged in full for the phone yesterday. Historically, I've never had an order be charged by Apple before being shipped out, so I think we'll still see deliveries this week.


----------



## Visnaut

Good catch, John. My Apple Online order still says "Preparing for Shipment" but my card was charged for the price of the phone on the 17th.


----------



## wilecoyote

Visnaut said:


> Good catch, John. Mine still says "Preparing for Shipment" but my card has been charged for the price of the phone.


Interesting. My card was charged on the 17th (2 days ago).


----------



## MBPlover

Not sure if this was mentioned, but if you log into: http://supportprofile.apple.com/, you will see all your registered Apple products. While checking this yesterday, I saw that 'iPhone 5' was listed with a serial number. This is despite my status being 'Preparing for shipment' still. Hopefully this means that I will get my phone by Friday as i pre-ordered on the 14th at 3:13 AM.


----------



## Mocha

MBPlover said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned, but if you log into: http://supportprofile.apple.com/, you will see all your registered Apple products. While checking this yesterday, I saw that 'iPhone 5' was listed with a serial number. This is despite my status being 'Preparing for shipment' still. Hopefully this means that I will get my phone by Friday as i pre-ordered on the 14th at 3:13 AM.


Thanks for that. My phone was built during wk 34 at Foxconn in Chengdu, China.
Spoke with an Apple rep this eve. I pre-ordered my phone @ 3:20AM on the 14th, and it still shows "preparing for shipment". According to the rep, things should start moving tomorrow even though the tracking info may lag. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Seagull21

I'm also still stuck on "preparing for shipment" since Sunday. Order at 3:30am on the 14th; 16gb black built in the 35th week.


----------



## John Clay

wilecoyote said:


> Interesting. My card was charged on the 17th (2 days ago).


Oops, I got the date wrong.

I was charged on the 17th, and the charge was posted to my account on the 18th.


----------



## Kush

Out of curiosity, is it possible for UPS/Fedex to deliver your preordered phones tomorrow by "accident"?

I havn't pre-ordered online, I'm just curious.


----------



## go_habs

Kush said:


> Out of curiosity, is it possible for UPS/Fedex to deliver your preordered phones tomorrow by "accident"?
> 
> I havn't pre-ordered online, I'm just curious.


Its happened past iPhone launches so we can all hope!


----------



## Denjira

Mine is listed as "Preparing for shipment." I'm located in Montreal so according to their map it should be arriving Friday. To be sure, I called Apple Online Store support that checked and noted that, in spite of my pre-ordering within 20 minutes of orders being open, mine would only be arriving on Tuesday. He said they'd only be shipping them out from their US warehouse on Friday for some of the orders.


----------



## odhf1980

*iphone 5 shipping*

Hi my apple fans friends!, I have a "preparing for shipment" as well, I pre ordered my phone 5 Slate colour, 64 GB on the 14th at 1:02 am mountain time, and no tracking at all, I have not been able to track it through UPS or FEDEX ... nothing, but i got charged to my credit card on the 17th as well, I talked to apple support and they say that it will be shipped in between 21st and 25th, I would really love to have it on friday, so all of us are in the same bus... hopefully we get the phone on friday!, can't wait !!!!


----------



## Seagull21

Denjira said:


> Mine is listed as "Preparing for shipment." I'm located in Montreal so according to their map it should be arriving Friday. To be sure, I called Apple Online Store support that checked and noted that, in spite of my pre-ordering within 20 minutes of orders being open, mine would only be arriving on Tuesday. He said they'd only be shipping them out from their US warehouse on Friday for some of the orders.


That's very unfortunate for you. I hope the rest of us are more lucky. Did you order anything else with your phone...?


----------



## odhf1980

Hello, any news on your iphone 5 shipping status?


----------



## Denjira

Seagull21 said:


> That's very unfortunate for you. I hope the rest of us are more lucky. Did you order anything else with your phone...?


Nothing else ordered. Just the iPhone 5 16GB Black and Slate. 

I suggest you call in to find out when your shipment date is. I'm told that if you can't see your tracking ID either from Apple or through reference, yours won't be shipping until Friday and your delivery is thus expected on Tuesday. That is what "Preparing for Shipment" status means.


----------



## Benito

My order has shipped! Finally. To review, I ordered on the first day from apple.ca around 340 am. It had been preparing to ship for days now. The status on Apple.ca finally changed today to Shipped. Clicking on track your order brings me to UPS. The UPS site says that a UPS shipping label has been created. Once your order has arrived in their facility the tracking status-delivery date will be updated. It also states a the UPS label was created on the 18th.

Finally some visible movement.


----------



## Seagull21

Shipped! (Tracking number given, enroute to Toronto)

"09/17/2012 1:22 P.M.
Order Processed: Ready for UPS"

Which means that UPS has to pick it up. This showed up about 3am, as did a friend of mines.


----------



## Denjira

Weird. Mine says shipped too. Maybe the guy on the phone was wrong.

Edit: Looks like the label was created a few days ago. It's probably still only shipping out Friday.

Edit 2: Just called Apple again. While the shipping ID was made, it was confirmed that the estimate delivery date for my order is the 25th. It should be the same for others in Canada as it's coming from the US. 

It looks like they're just behind on reporting the UPS tracking. They just created the waybill but our phones have not yet shipped.


----------



## Ardorous

What shipping method are they using for you guys/girls? Mine's listed as UPS Express Saver on UPS.ca, and when I look that up, it says next day delivery by 12pm for major metro areas. If Apple gets the phones into UPS's hands today, there's a fair chance they'll show up tomorrow.


----------



## JayEyes

Mine is listed as shipped. UPS site info says only that a shipping label was generated on the 17th. Friday delivery definitely looks doubtful.


----------



## Visnaut

16GB Black, ordered 44 mins into availability, charged to my card on the 17th, also now listed as Shipped on the 16th. UPS tracking info says Ready for UPS, with the label created on the 17th.

Personally I'm still hopeful we'll see lots of movement soon. Otherwise, why would Apple spring for Holiday Shipping?

What number have you been calling, Denjira? Who's picking up the phone that early?


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I still say they're shipping from within Canada...we'll see tonight when the status changes.


----------



## John Clay

mikeinmontreal said:


> I still say they're shipping from within Canada...we'll see tonight when the status changes.


That's my hunch as well.

Mine's marked "Express Saver", which means next-day before noon delivery.


----------



## Visnaut

On the UPS tracking page, it lists the type of shipping as Express Saver. Follow that link, and it specifies it as a type of Domestic Shipping with next business day delivery, typically by noon, with an option for Saturday delivery.

Given that it's domestic, they're probably sitting in a warehouse in Canada, so if they're handed over to UPS today, there's a good chance they'll deliver them tomorrow. Since the Apple order page still specifies Holiday Shipping, it probably means they paid for the Saturday delivery option, so if UPS is overwhelmed by the volume of deliveries tomorrow, they may deliver on Saturday too. 

Maybe it's wishful thinking on my part, but it could happen!


----------



## John Clay

Just received the shipping email from Apple, which says delivery on the 25th.

Apple has always overestimated the delivery time, so that's not entirely surprising. Here's hoping it comes tomorrow though.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

My Fido 5 was signed for yesterday at the local dealer (cubicle in small shopping center).


----------



## Elric

I got in and ordered at 3:01 AM, Expected delivery September 25.

So it's either wrong, or no one in Canada is getting them on the 21st


----------



## djaikon

I also ordered mine as soon as the store was up, about 1:01 MST and mine just shipped with estimated delivery on the 25th


----------



## DA187Suspect

I pre-ordered thru Rogers first thing Friday morning and by Sunday, my status on their site showed "In Progress" as it still does this morning. IMO, this is too much confusion to simply order a phone, these carriers have 8547546543765847 different answers as to when you should receive your phone. Can't they come up with a better system? It's 2012already, geez. Spend some of the 100's of millions you make from your customers and have a more precise and consistent pre-ordering system.


----------



## iheartmac

Reserved a 64GB Black iPhone through Rogers and went from #950 on the day of ordering to #223 a day or two ago to #18 today so it looks as though things are moving!


----------



## okcomputer

No information from TELUS at all since ordering. I'm not getting my hopes up for a delivery tomorrow, but I'm leaving around 3:30pm to go away for the weekend, so it would be Monday at the earliest. Boo urns!


----------



## Ants

*picking up the phone tomorrow morning*

Just spoke to the rep at the Rogers store where my iPhone was shipped to. They confirmed that I can pick the new phone as of tomorrow morning. I also asked about securing the new nano SIM and if I would have to pay for it. the rep informed me that they would not charge for it.


----------



## Elric

Ants said:


> Just spoke to the rep at the Rogers store where my iPhone was shipped to. They confirmed that I can pick the new phone as of tomorrow morning. I also asked about securing the new nano SIM and if I would have to pay for it. the rep informed me that they would not charge for it.


I had to buy my Nano Sim from an independent Rogers retailer.
My local Rogers store was rude and snotty and told me to come back on Friday for it because I couldn't use it now anyway.

Edit: it was $9.99


----------



## gmark2000

Absolutely no consistency about buying the new nano-SIM from Rogers outlets. I personally don't think that upgrades should have to pay for the cards since it's the extension of the service we are buying.


----------



## kezia

Ordered through Rogers last week - started at ~5,900 and am now at 4,300. Status is still 'open'.


----------



## bimmerboii

Like most of you i just got my "shipped" status today. There's still a chance we are getting our phones tomorrow. Mine's shipping with UPS Express Saver.

From UPS website:
UPS Express Saver™
Choose this guaranteed next-day service with morning delivery on weekdays
Delivery
Commitment	
Next business day delivery by 12:00 noon to most metropolitan areas
Saturday delivery by 1:30 p.m. available to specific destinations
Service Area	Destinations and Origins:
Throughout Canada 
Benefits	
Guaranteed delivery during the next day for peace of mind
An economical alternative for next-day shipments
Free UPS packaging available for your convenience


----------



## Denjira

Apple stated that the estimate by UPS is firm and that there's no way I'm getting mine Friday. It's arriving on the 25th. 

It sucks. I have a Fido pre-order that has in fact arrived at my local store yesterday that will be ready for pickup tomorrow morning. Apple is dropping the ball on their Canadian pre-orders.


----------



## Elric

Denjira said:


> Apple stated that the estimate by UPS is firm and that there's no way I'm getting mine Friday. It's arriving on the 25th.
> 
> It sucks. I have a Fido pre-order that has in fact arrived at my local store yesterday that will be ready for pickup tomorrow morning. Apple is dropping the ball on their Canadian pre-orders.


My UPS doesn't have a delivery date/time, just the apple email does.


----------



## Visnaut

UPS Status updated! It's in Concord, ON. Delivery date estimated for tomorrow!

To recap: 16GB Black, ordered from Apple Store Online 44m into availability. Now set to be delivered here in Toronto tomorrow by noon.


----------



## wilecoyote

Visnaut said:


> UPS Status updated! It's in Concord, ON. Delivery date estimated for tomorrow!


Mine too. Scheduled by end of day tomorrow.


----------



## Seagull21

Mine is also in concord. Delivery tomorrow by noon according to the non-mobile UPS page.


----------



## go_habs

Where has your delivery date/status been updated ?? I only received a delivery date earlier this morning in the email saying sept 25th. Just package mapped my phone and its in Burlington


----------



## DA187Suspect

gmark2000 said:


> Absolutely no consistency about buying the new nano-SIM from Rogers outlets. I personally don't think that upgrades should have to pay for the cards since it's the extension of the service we are buying.


Couldn't agree more. It's like selling us the phone without the charger. F*ck outta here Rogers, gotta be one of the worse companies on the planet.


----------



## DA187Suspect

Just received an email from Rogers saying that my device is on it's way. Tried the UPS tracking # but no results as of yet, can't find anything. Guess I have to wait until the delivery person scans it into their system??? Would be nice to have for the weekend, but hey, there's more important things to worry about right?


----------



## Seagull21

go_habs said:


> Where has your delivery date/status been updated ?? I only received a delivery date earlier this morning in the email saying sept 25th. Just package mapped my phone and its in Burlington


No emails, just through the apple store (online or app - my phone is coming from Apple) and from there have gone to UPS with the tracking number. Mine was updated to In Transit/On Time at 1:30. A friend of mine who was on the outskirts of the GTA has not yet been updated either.



DA187Suspect said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's like selling us the phone without the charger. F*ck outta here Rogers, gotta be one of the worse companies on the planet.


While I agree it's ridiculous, I paid the $10 because I didn't want to be SOL with a phone and no SIM. I paid for a micro sim for my iPhone 4 as well. The $10 is nothing compared to what I paid for the actual phone, but I still believe it's unfair we're made to paid it, in order to be able to use a service we pay for.


----------



## howdyponcho

Okay, I ordered two phones at the same time. One shipping label was created on the 17th and the other on the 18th. The 17th has been updated on the UPS page and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow before noon. The one from the 18th is still stuck in processing limbo.

Has anyone received UPS updates for phones shipped/billed on the 18th? Do you guys think I'll get both phones at the same time?


----------



## John Clay

howdyponcho said:


> Okay, I ordered two phones at the same time. One shipping label was created on the 17th and the other on the 18th. The 17th has been updated on the UPS page and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow before noon. The one from the 18th is still stuck in processing limbo.
> 
> Has anyone received UPS updates for phones shipped/billed on the 18th? Do you guys think I'll get both phones at the same time?


Mine was charged on the 17th, but still hasn't updated on the UPS page. What time did you place your order?


----------



## howdyponcho

12:04 am PST on September 14th.


----------



## John Clay

Mine just updated, delivered by tomorrow at noon.

Ordered at 3:20AM ish EDT.


----------



## Mocha

Just heard from UPS. I ordered on line from Apple 3:20 am on the 14th. Shipment should be in my hands by end of day tomorrow


----------



## odhf1980

*Shipped!!!*

My iphone 5 slate 64GB has Shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finaly!!!!!, but I will receive it on tuesday though.... well, thats ok, I can live with that... lol.


----------



## Elric

This is lame. I ordered at exactly 3:01am EST
Email says 25th
UPS says label printed 17th

White 16GB


----------



## jimbotelecom

Just got my UPS update and it says delivery before noon tomorrow.


----------



## bimmerboii

Anyone from Vancouver who got an email stating delivery for tomorrow? 

Mine's still: 
"A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated."


----------



## djaikon

I'm in Calgary and mine just got changed to delivery by noon tomorrow


----------



## JayEyes

*Noon Tomorrow*

I've just been updated to delivery by noon tomorrow:clap: Niagara Region of Ontario.

Also managed to snag a nano sim at the Rogers Store in poor excuse of a mall down the street. Guy was nice and didn't care...just let me buy one.


----------



## bimmerboii

bimmerboii said:


> Anyone from Vancouver who got an email stating delivery for tomorrow?
> 
> Mine's still:
> "A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated."


Update from my last post: UPS will deliver tomorrow by 12


----------



## Benito

Seagull21 said:


> Mine is also in concord. Delivery tomorrow by noon according to the non-mobile UPS page.


Mine is the same on UPS tracking now.


----------



## Denjira

Wow. Mine was updated on UPS to tomorrow.


----------



## Elric

FINALLY! Crap.
Tomorrow by noon!


----------



## Benito

We worried for nothing.


----------



## Seagull21

'by 12pm' just changed to 'by end of day' for me (2am EST here). Not cool UPS, it's my day off.


----------



## Benito

Seagull21 said:


> 'by 12pm' just changed to 'by end of day' for me (2am EST here). Not cool UPS, it's my day off.


Same here


----------



## jimbotelecom

Looking good. Delivery by noon and it's out for delivery at 6:40 am.


----------



## Mrsam

Mine also changed from noon to end of day. Rearranged meetings so I could work from home this morning and get it before noon. Not happy.


----------



## okcomputer

TELUS tweeted that those who pre-ordered on the first day would receive an e-mail today around 8:45AM EST about their order.

Just received mine at 9:48 AST, so not bad.

However, it's Purolator and there is no delivery date or time listed! It just says that it left Mount Hope, ON at 9:14pm last night...


----------



## go_habs

Mrsam said:


> Mine also changed from noon to end of day. Rearranged meetings so I could work from home this morning and get it before noon. Not happy.


Me too I scheduled some things around to stay home this morning I'm pretty bummed now that mine has changed To by end of day as well


----------



## Mocha

go_habs said:


> Me too I scheduled some things around to stay home this morning I'm pretty bummed now that mine has changed To by end of day as well


Home sick today, but at least I have something to look forward to by the end of the day!


----------



## John Clay

Out for delivery, still showing by end of day though.


----------



## JayEyes

Received just now! Niagara Region, Ontario.


----------



## Benito

JayEyes said:


> Received just now! Niagara Region, Ontario.


You got your iPhone 5 already? Lucky you. Congrats.


----------



## wonderings

For those ordering, do you then need to go to a store to get the new micro sim? I guess thats the one down side of the micro sim. I will be ordering one to pick up at the store in the next week or 2, and from there will need to go to a rogers store to get the micro sim. Lots of driving around just to make a phone work.


----------



## Markman

Did anyone order through a Rogers Business account? I ordered on the 14th (albeit late in the day around 3:00) and I'm currently 520 out of 2043 and my order status is still In progress(Pre Fulfillment). 

When I ordered I was 536 so its only gone down 16 spots. At this pace I should see it by Xmas.


----------



## John Clay

UPS delivered mine about 40 minutes ago. Looks great, working great.

My 6GB data plan seems to be supporting LTE just fine.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## jimbotelecom

John Clay said:


> UPS delivered mine about 40 minutes ago. Looks great, working great.
> 
> My 6GB data plan seems to be supporting LTE just fine.


Congrats! How did you switch to the nano sim?


----------



## howdyponcho

I'm in Regina, Saskatchewan, and UPS delivered mine just before 9am. I don't have a nano-sim yet, so there isn't much I can do with it. So pretty.


----------



## Greywolf

steviewhy said:


> I think this needs to be here given most peoples orders are coming by UPS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTlLOF2moxY


Now that is very funny.:clap:


----------



## mhuntley325

Has anyone been able to switch to nano sim simply by using the "Change sim" option in My Rogers online?


----------



## John Clay

mhuntley325 said:


> Has anyone been able to switch to nano sim simply by using the "Change sim" option in My Rogers online?


Yes, I did that last night.




jimbotelecom said:


> Congrats! How did you switch to the nano sim?


I used the tool on the Rogers site. Did it last night to avoid the inevitable issues the launch would cause for their systems.


----------



## go_habs

Mine just came in about 40mins ago been geeking out taking pics/videos since  the box alone weighs about the same as my iPhone 4 LOL the whites looking great cant wait till syncs finished and we can start viewing some 4'' apps


----------



## John Griffin

So, I already have a basic 'seniors' Rogers plan with a very basic Doro cell phone which has almost 2 years to run.

I would like to buy an unlocked iPhone 5 online from the Apple Store, walk in to a Rogers retail outlet with my Doro phone and the new iPhone, transfer the plan and upgrade it to the iPhone. I'd decommission the Doro and give it to my great-grandson to play with and slobber all over. 

Can anyone tell me whether such a plan is do-able ... or not?


----------



## mixedup

John Clay said:


> UPS delivered mine about 40 minutes ago. Looks great, working great.
> 
> My 6GB data plan seems to be supporting LTE just fine.


Did you activate the nano-sim online?

edit....just saw your other post. I'll give it a go when I get home from work....it's going to be a looong afternoon!


----------



## JPDeM

Got mine via UPS this morning. Went to my local Bell store (nobody there) and got my SIM. All is good.


----------



## mitched

Went to pick mine up this morning from my Rogers store and their entire system was down. By noon they had not issued one phone.


----------



## Ants

mitched said:


> Went to pick mine up this morning from my Rogers store and their entire system was down. By noon they had not issued one phone.


was at my local Rogers store (actually a counter in a mall) first thing this morning at 8am.
I was the first person served, it took several attempts and over 30 minutes for the system to get the phone up and running. there were only 2 other people waiting behind me when I left.

Also went to a Future Shop and Best Buy in the east end of Montreal to look for a case. there were no line ups. probably 5-7 people per store waiting to be served.

and they gave me the nano sim card for free. did not have to ask for it.


----------



## mhuntley325

Anyone else getting "no service" after transferring their SIM card online? I'm waiting to talk to a Rogers technician.


----------



## JayEyes

I can't switch to the new nano sim via My Account on Rogers.com

I called tech support and the rep told me the servers are swamped. Probably why I can't do it online. If he did it he said I'd have no service for at least two hours. Suggested waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## okcomputer

So, I'm guessing anyone in NS who pre-ordered through TELUS is still without their phone?

The Purolator plane could not land last night due to fog and everything is pushed to Monday. 

Yep, they chose Purolator. The worst courier for NS. Hardly ever have a package arrive on time with them.


----------



## bob99

I switched my SIM over online, but so far the original one is still working and the new phone isn't activated.

I guess now we play the Rogers waiting game...


----------



## Mocha

go_habs said:


> Me too I scheduled some things around to stay home this morning I'm pretty bummed now that mine has changed To by end of day as well


My Phone arrived at 2:02pm today. I made quick trip to the Fido kiosk at Markville to pick up an nano sim (two people there), and was told activation may take a while. I changed over my sim # on line, and have commenced a restore of my iPhone4s while I wait for the sims to switch over. 

I can't believe how light this 5 is!


----------



## Seagull21

My 'end of day' iPhone just arrived. By the time I'm home from work Rogers online will be offline for the night. Hopefully I can activate online tomorrow morning. 

Good luck to you guys. Keep us updated if your activations/LTE on old plans work


----------



## jimbotelecom

I changed my Rogers sim online but told there will be a 2 hour wait or longer.

Very light feeling device. It's like fluff compared to both 4's.


----------



## go_habs

Switched my sim over earlier this morning around 11am, waited about half an hour for my iPhone 4 sim to still be active and I then tried again online when it prompted me that the older sim was no longer active I thought it probably went through on the earlier attempt. So I left iPhone 5 at home as I left to future shop to grab a case about 5 minutes after leaving my iPhone 4 was no lover in service  the moment I came home I was pleasantly surprised with my iPhone 5 to be online with service. Now to wait untill Oct 1st when my area gets LTE  hows LTE for all you lucky people within range of it?


----------



## Benito

Still no phone yet.


----------



## Greywolf

My new iPhone just arrived at 4.30pm, need a nano sim next.


----------



## mitched

Rogers entire network has been down all day. They have managed to activate a few phones by phone. That process is taking more than 2 hours per phone.


----------



## mitched

I am referring to Kitchener Waterloo in the previous post.


----------



## go_habs

mitched said:


> I am referring to Kitchener Waterloo in the previous post.


Lol Im In Waterloo/Cambridge had service since around 2pm


----------



## bimmerboii

My 2 iphone 5's just arrived  Downtown Vancouver 2:45pm


----------



## Benito

Mine arrived at 446 pm here in Toronto. Man is it ever gorgeous and light. Glad I ordered white.


----------



## bimmerboii

Forgot to add, the ups guy told me he delivered 19 iphone 5s (that's right, nineteen) to a single guys house. He had a chat with the guy and he's reselling all of em for profit. No wonder these phones are hard to get!


----------



## Greywolf

bimmerboii said:


> Forgot to add, the ups guy told me he delivered 19 iphone 5s (that's right, nineteen) to a single guys house. He had a chat with the guy and he's reselling all of em for profit. No wonder these phones are hard to get!


WOW!

I had a brief chat with my UPS guy, he said he had delivered 98 iPhones from noon until 4.30pm, along with other regular deliveries. He said he expects to be out doing deliveries and his regular pickups until about 10.30pm tonight.(2 hours OT)


----------



## odhf1980

i already got my Nano SIM card for $10 and now waiting for my iPhone 5 to come on monday, i am ready for it!!!, I have been checking the iPhone of a friend and it is quite light!!!, and beautiful!!!, of course is quite fast and the panoramic function is quite good. People are complaining that the maps are not accurate but with a simple update everything can be fixed so, it is not a biggie!.:clap:


----------



## mixedup

Got my phone earlier today, already had my nano-sim.....was out for a bit tonight and figured it would be easier to activate tonight....no luck. Rogers site won't even let me into my account! wow....


----------



## djaikon

Going on 5 hours plus since I got the phone...still showing no service. Hasn't activated yet.


----------



## Seagull21

Mine worked instantaneously with Rogers online, right now. LTE took a couple minutes to kick in mind you.


----------



## Seagull21

On that note, I have a really old 6gb retention plan, working flawlessly with LTE.


----------



## djaikon

Seagull21 said:


> On that note, I have a really old 6gb retention plan, working flawlessly with LTE.


I'm not getting lte, just 3G and I'm on the same 6gig retention data plan...hmmm


----------



## Tech Elementz

Called all the FIdo stores within Toronto, & they're sold out... ;( 

Therefore, I decided to reserve a 16 GB White iPhone 5 & I'm 3518 person in line...

In one day, I went down 300 places in line... Let's hope Fido can ship more so I can get my iPhone 5 quicker...


----------



## mhuntley325

After 18 hours I finally got service on my iPhone 5! A piece of advice for those that switched your SIM online but still don't have service, try resetting the network settings. 

Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings

After you do this the phone will reboot and after the reboot mine FINALLY picked up the Rogers network.

I have the 6gb 3G plan and it's working just fine.


----------



## mitched

I went back to my Rogers store this morning. There was no lineup. Their computer system was working and fifteen minutes later I was out the door with a fully function iPhone 5. I submitted the $50 rebate coupon online tonight and will get the credit in two weeks according to the emailed receipt.


----------



## shekhar

On Bell - did not have to do anything like that - just change Micro-SIM to Nano-SIM and call customer service to provide Nano-SIM # - once he made the change - the phone was active within 15mins - no reset required.


----------



## shekhar

djaikon said:


> I'm not getting lte, just 3G and I'm on the same 6gig retention data plan...hmmm


It depends if your carrier provides LTE in your area...all the carriers have somewhat spotty LTE coverage in suburbs.


----------



## Elric

shekhar said:


> It depends if your carrier provides LTE in your area...all the carriers have somewhat spotty LTE coverage in suburbs.


No LTE in Woodstock, Ont.

I called to activate my sim, and it deleted my 6Gb plan, they couldn't put it back...


----------

